# لماذا تنجح طريق الاشرار ... ؟



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2010)

*يتعب البعض من هذه المشكله *** نجاح الأشرار ***

+ أرميا النبى فى وقت عاتب الله قائلا :

أبر أنت يارب بعد أن أخاصمك , ولكن أكلمك من جهه أحكامك 

لماذا تنجح الأشرار , اطمأن كل القادرين غدرا ( أر 12:10 )

+ نجاح الاشرار نجاح مؤقت وزائف وبطرق شريره 

*** فمثلا ***

:::::: هيرودس ::::::

ظن الملك هيرودس بقتله كل الأطفال فى بيت لحم أنه نجح ,,,

لكن نجاحه فاشل 

فالشخص الوحيد الذى أراد قتله كان حيا لم يمت

::::: هيرودس ::::::

الذى اتى بعده وقتل يوحنا المعمدان ...

كان ذلك نجاح زائف لسالومى وهيروديا 

فالملاك ضرب هيرودس ومات وأكله الدود

::::: اليهود :::::::

ظن اليهود أنهم تخلصوا من المسيح بصلبه

وكان نجاح زائف ,, انتهى بمجد قيامته

+ يقول القديس اوغسطينس :


( ان الأشرار كالدخان الذى يرتفع ويتسع رقعته وفى كل ذلك يتبدد )

أما النار فتبقى تحت لا تعلو مثل الدخان وتظل فى قوتها لا تتبدد 

+ اذن فالنجاح للأشرار فهو زائف فى أمور عالميه 

منقول عن قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*​


----------



## ق عادل (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرب يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 فبراير 2010)

*



+ يقول القديس اوغسطينس :


( ان الأشرار كالدخان الذى يرتفع ويتسع رقعته وفى كل ذلك يتبدد )

أما النار فتبقى تحت لا تعلو مثل الدخان وتظل فى قوتها لا تتبدد 

+ اذن فالنجاح للأشرار فهو زائف فى أمور عالميه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مقولة جميلة 
وكمان موضوع طيب
مرسي*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2010)

*الرب يأخذ الناس الخيرة

ويترك الشريرين لعلهم يتوبوا

مشكورة يا ميرنا


*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2010)

فى منتهى الجمال
ميررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ميرسى للرفعو الموضوع انا فعلا كنت محتاجة اقرى كلمات معزية


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*  فى منتهى الروعه
شكرااااا جداااا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (19 سبتمبر 2011)




----------

